# How do I get tattoo ink off her belly?



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok... when I had Zoe spayed they also tattoed her tummy. They didn't tell me until I picked her up (yes, I know, I couldn't believe they would do that either). It is just a little line in kelly green ink, but the ink got all over her tummy & hind leg. My vet used a little alcohol to get some off but I didn't want to irritate it too much right after the spay. It's been a week now & it is driving me NUTS! HELP! How do I get this ink off? Any suggestions on what I should use?
:foxes15:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow i have no clue 

i know someone that adopted a dog from the shelter and the person before had tattooed a random name and numbers in the dogs thigh and it was really big.

they have places that will do dogs for you , i was thinking about doing it insted of chipping , because not every place will check the chip. this way they get lost i can say they have ABCDEF 123 on there ear, or whatever.

But i'd try to look for a dog tattooing place and ask them.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it really tattoo ink? Why would they do that? It makes no sense? It's common to be drawn all over in marker pen when having an op and for humans too but tattooing is usualy perminant. Did they say it would come off in time? I'd think if they'd perminantly tattoo'd your pet without your express permision to do so then it would be grounds to take them to court over.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Can you try baby oil? That takes off a lot of things my dogs have gotten into including tar oil from the wood in our yard. If it works on that, it should work on tattoo ink. I can't believe that vet got in all over your baby!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I;m not exactly sure how it was done, but it was like the ink didn't dry and just got on some other skin. I've gotten most off w/ alcohol pads, but I'm def gonna give the baby oil a try. Thanks!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

as a person with much ink on her body, i can say that a lil soap and warm water should wash surface tattoo ink right off....without any problems...


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

neat fairy liquid?


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

My Dalmatian puppy was ear tattooed when he was still with his littermates a few days before I picked him up. All the pups were done and put back in their pen after the procedure. When I got him he was sporting lovely green dye marks all over his pretty face. I was appalled! 

I was told the "ink" would wear off eventually. I remember (this was 14 years ago) scrubbing with soap and water to no avail. I didn't use anything harsher as it was the puppy's face I was dealing with. So I waited for the green to go away on its own. I think it was close to a month before all signs of the ink were gone.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Dial soap is what they use on me to get the dye off of my face when I have had my hair colored;-)


----------



## vthomassie (Apr 30, 2012)

chilady502 said:


> Ok... when I had Zoe spayed they also tattoed her tummy. They didn't tell me until I picked her up (yes, I know, I couldn't believe they would do that either). It is just a little line in kelly green ink, but the ink got all over her tummy & hind leg. My vet used a little alcohol to get some off but I didn't want to irritate it too much right after the spay. It's been a week now & it is driving me NUTS! HELP! How do I get this ink off? Any suggestions on what I should use?
> :foxes15:


did the vet tell you that the tattoo is used to identify a dog that has been spayed? if something should happen to you and your pup manages to get to a rescue, shelter, or private person, they may want to spay her and when she goes to the vet he will see the tattoo and know she is already spayed. i found a dog nobody claimed and when i brought her to get spayed he opened her up and found out she had been spayed young so no scars. i didn't want to wait for a heat cycle but the next dog i found and no body claimed i waited and no heat cycle. if spayed youn there will be no scar. better to have a tattoo than to have anesthetic for no reason. tattoos ink will come off in time, that is why to make it stay it is put in with needle type tattooer.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

i am a tattoo artist... tattoo ink is actually a oil so they best way to get it off is oil not soap. the best thing is green soap used in tattooing or medical use or petroluem jelly or baby oil. apply and wipe off. then wash. hope this helps i know the thread is old but it should help for people in the future with this problem.


----------

